# Beware the Dog House



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Funny commercial.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LMAO! I used to send my techs to the dog house when I ran an analytical lab and they did something not too bright (there has to be an equivalent dog house for co-workers)


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I guess I better return the vacuum before Christmas.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> I guess I better return the vacuum before Christmas.


LOL, that's why you're a keeper:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I just found out that I'm going to get more memory....oh, and he's getting a vacuum cleaner. :googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You are an evil women.....saying this from the dog house...we do have internet here! lol


Hauntiholik said:


> I just found out that I'm going to get more memory....oh, and he's getting a vacuum cleaner. :googly:


----------

